# mirror polished blades



## panda (Jul 13, 2016)

So I got my first mirror finished knife (I would have gone with migaki if it were an option) and was wondering of those that own one, does it effect performance much if you don't maintain polish on the blade face? Mine is going to get beat up and really don't care to do a lot of maintenance besides the edge and geometry..


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 13, 2016)

Nope scratches won't affect performance, though you might notice a little more sticking on the mirror polished surface than on other knives


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 13, 2016)

If you mean the stray scratches it picks up from use (like on grit in vegetables) then you don't need to worry at all.

If you're referring to thinning scratches, you will be able to feel a difference if you don't clean them up. I wouldn't say it negatively affects performance, but you can feel a difference when cutting.


----------



## panda (Jul 13, 2016)

Has anyone ever intentionally removed the polish? I was thinking just haze it up after a deep patina etch.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 13, 2016)

Honyaki?


----------



## panda (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 13, 2016)

What is the reason for hazing it up? It's an expensive process to mirror polish the blade, if you don't like it maybe try ordering it without the extra polish and save a couple bucks


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 13, 2016)

Why would you get a mirror polished blade if you were not interested in maintaining the finish? I'm not saying it was a waist of money, or that you should put more effort in taking care of your belongings, or that you should sell me the knife for half the cost since it is used and write it off as charity. I'm not saying any of these things. Typing these things, sure, but not saying them.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 13, 2016)

I have to say, the polish on said knife was my only sticking point(see what I did there?). I'd hit it with a high grit slurry from a j-nat, or failing that- a high grit sand paper. I have some 800 grit at the BBQ Sun, and a ohira suita that should be showing up in the mail right around when you arrive, should you choose to go said route.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 13, 2016)

Chef Doom said:


> Why would you get a mirror polished blade if you were not interested in maintaining the finish? I'm not saying it was a waist of money, or that you should put more effort in taking care of your belongings, or that you should sell me the knife for half the cost since it is used and write it off as charity. I'm not saying any of these things. Typing these things, sure, but not saying them.



Why get something that is 90% what you want but you choose to ignore the not so savory 10%?


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 13, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> What is the reason for hazing it up? It's an expensive process to mirror polish the blade, if you don't like it maybe try ordering it without the extra polish and save a couple bucks



Profile,hardness, and lack of other variations would be my guess. But I won't speak anymore for Panda

On another tack- I've had much better luck with kasumi finish in terms of stickage and building a solid patina.


----------



## panda (Jul 13, 2016)

I tried ordering without polish but ready made ones come with mirror and was told there would be no discount for foregoing the process. I don't care what it looks like, I just don't want additional maintenance..


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 13, 2016)

panda said:


> I tried ordering without polish but ready made ones come with mirror and was told there would be no discount for foregoing the process. I don't care what it looks like, I just don't want additional maintenance..



Scratches are best.


----------



## Unstoppabo (Jul 14, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Honyaki?



The mirror polish should be easier to maintain on a honyaki since everything is a super hard steel right? Kind of a discreet way to differentiate from more common clad knives which is prob why the maker did it


----------



## chinacats (Jul 14, 2016)

Unstoppabo said:


> The mirror polish should be easier to maintain on a honyaki since everything is a super hard steel right? Kind of a discreet way to differentiate from more common clad knives which is prob why the maker did it



Honyaki is in many ways more difficult due to the hardness of the steel...same reason monosteel knives are such a pia to thin...


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 14, 2016)

On the subject of maintenance, mirror polished knives are definitely prone to scratches but they also tend to me more resistant to rust and patina. Just a thought before you haze it up


----------



## Asteger (Jul 14, 2016)

I think most people aren't getting it here: Panda's thinking about use, not about maintaining polish and looks. 

I'm pretty sure hazing it up would improve food release, if temporarily making it rust quicker. 

I think it's funny how many people tend toward maintaining a knife's looks as the default priority over other things.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 14, 2016)

I get it. You say, "I don't want no darn blasted mirror polish to remind me of my fading hairline" and knife maker says "Sucks for you. Take it or leave it." I get it I get it. I suppose I've been there. 

Soaking in blood brings out cool colors. Chipping one of your stones for finger stones. I don't have a mirror finish blade so I figured I'd give bad advice to see if you take it.


----------



## panda (Jul 15, 2016)

Awesome advise.


----------



## panda (Jul 20, 2016)

So yeah, after using it for a bit i've come to a stern conclusion that I hate mirror polish. Gonna change it. Any advice on the process?


----------



## YG420 (Jul 20, 2016)

That c powder 80 grit maxim sells is really good at leaving a nice, oem like finish. I use it with cork when I want to put a knife back to stock. Never tried it on my honyaki, but it leaves the same finish on the hagane and jigane on my knives.


----------



## zitangy (Jul 20, 2016)

If I am to undertake such a project, assuming that it is a Gyuto, I wld try with say a 1000 grit sandpaper and place sort of a "shinogi" line and / or might as well go for a kasumi finish below that line as in one of the Mizuno Tarenjo series and see how it meets performance expectations . I can always go down to 800 or 600 grit if desired .



hv fun... rgds D


----------

